# DeWalt Screwgun w/ Adapter



## MikeWidd (Apr 12, 2009)

I recently purchased a DeWalt Screwgun(DW272) with the Senco
DuraSpin(DS 200) attachment. I belive I got a good deal at $65 dollars.
It works fine, My problem is it has a square head Bit in it now and I 
would like to put a #2 Phillips Head in. I have no clue how it comes out.
I'm completely stumped. I released the attachment it self, Removed the black chock. there are 2 marks that say Turn with an arrow. I just don't want to break it.

Any Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

CappyMike said:


> I recently purchased a DeWalt Screwgun(DW272) with the Senco DuraSpin(DS 200) attachment. ......


Here is the Senco pdf with an 800 number

http://www.senco.com/pdf/spec_sheets/ds200_ss.pdf


> For additional information on how SENCO
> Fastening Systems will save you time, reduce
> costs and increase quality, call your nearest
> Authorized SENCO Dealer or Distributor listed
> ...


----------



## MikeWidd (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank's Bob. I got it. for anyone else that has had this problem, Just pull it straight out, Might need to put a little ass into it.:thumbsup:


----------

